# cresty creation



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

well today ive spent loads and from tomorrow i will be doing up my 3ft cresty viv

today ive bought
2x extra large cans of expanding foam
1x extra large tub of grout
3x blocks of eco earth
3x plants, 2 large 1 small
1x jungle vine
1x small mammal bendy cave thing which will be a shelf

and already in the viv which i also have to use in it is 
3x cork bark
1x bamboo cane
1x large hanging plant

here is the viv at the current stage (apart from plant is hanging off the top and ficus plant died)

















ill keep posting pictures of each stage and picture of the end thing: victory:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

it looks great! u know the cork bark? Do you just buy it from the shop and then put it in ur viv or do you clean or sterilise it? I got some today but im not sure how to clean it without the cool green moss bits it has coming off... any ideas?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

andaroo said:


> it looks great! u know the cork bark? Do you just buy it from the shop and then put it in ur viv or do you clean or sterilise it? I got some today but im not sure how to clean it without the cool green moss bits it has coming off... any ideas?


we just buy it then boil the kettle and make sure all of it is covered with boiling water then leave it to cool and dry if not for a humid species otherwise as soon as cool we just use it, most of the time the moss stays on as its rooted in: victory: the pic of viv above is before ive even started on it


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

andy123 said:


> we just buy it then boil the kettle and make sure all of it is covered with boiling water then leave it to cool and dry if not for a humid species otherwise as soon as cool we just use it, most of the time the moss stays on as its rooted in: victory: the pic of viv above is before ive even started on it


oh ok cool thanks :2thumb: mine has cob webs and stuff in it.
Do any parasites or any kind of nasties ever live in cork bark?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

andaroo said:


> oh ok cool thanks :2thumb: mine has cob webs and stuff in it.
> Do any parasites or any kind of nasties ever live in cork bark?


usually the petshop who has them cleans them but if they dont then u can either bake them or boil them or disinfect them or all of them, the majority of times just one of them would kill anything living on them we have only had one occasion and mites must have laid eggs on it and when put in a warm humid viv they hatched and wot ya know we had mites in 3 vivs:bash::bash: but we have never had any problems with it since as jst put boiling water over them: victory:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

looking good : victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

tina b said:


> looking good : victory:


:whistling2: i havent even started yet:lol2: thats his viv at the moment before i start doing it up, well today apart from decorating the house ive managed to move him our, clean the tank out and disinfect it all, went out to do the foam and it started chucking it down so cant do it today:bash: so will try again tomorrow: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

andy123 said:


> :whistling2: i havent even started yet:lol2: thats his viv at the moment before i start doing it up, well today apart from decorating the house ive managed to move him our, clean the tank out and disinfect it all, went out to do the foam and it started chucking it down so cant do it today:bash: so will try again tomorrow: victory:


well it dried up abit so started work on it and so far got the back panel foamed up: victory: ran out of foam so going to get some more as soon as


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why do you have grout and eco earth?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why do you have grout and eco earth?


the grout to put over the foam which while wet ill sprinkle with eco earth which when the grout dries it will hold the eco earth and make a mud background: victory:


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

andy123 said:


> the grout to put over the foam which while wet ill sprinkle with eco earth which when the grout dries it will hold the eco earth and make a mud background: victory:


not sure mate, but you might struggle to clean the crap off if it's stuck down......whereas normally you'd probably replace it after so long.

be good to see what you end up doing with the viv mate, keep posting pics.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Superfreak said:


> not sure mate, but you might struggle to clean the crap off if it's stuck down......whereas normally you'd probably replace it after so long.
> 
> be good to see what you end up doing with the viv mate, keep posting pics.


so would u paint the grout instead of eco earthing it:whistling2: i was going to scratch as much off as i could then relayer a new layer of grout with new fresh eco earth until it got too thick then i would take it all out and start again:whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the initial look of the foam background, quite un uniform and random. Much quicker than the poly and grout method as you can also like you have, shove twigs and branches in it as it sets.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I like the initial look of the foam background, quite un uniform and random. Much quicker than the poly and grout method as you can also like you have, shove twigs and branches in it as it sets.


also instead of making the shelves u can just build areas up with more foam and if too big then use a small sanding block to make it smaller, and u can build up and saves abit of time rather then cutting pieces of poly out and the mess of the poly:whistling2: once i get some more to do sides i may add some cork bark chunks to make them into ledges and also its good as u can spray it on the roof and then once dry u can poke the stick bit to fake plants in and it holds it hanging from the roof or u can add it while its wet to make it fully secure: victory:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

that method wont work too well :whistling2:
there are 2 main methods

1. Foam, grout, paint, seal
2. Foam, black silicone, eco earth 

Hope this helps :2thumb:

Chris


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> that method wont work too well :whistling2:
> there are 2 main methods
> 
> 1. Foam, grout, paint, seal
> ...


i was using the grout instead of silicon as not only was it cheaper but it basically does the same stuff:whistling2:and would also make the background even harder and sturdier:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

andy123 said:


> i was using the grout instead of silicon as not only was it cheaper but it basically does the same stuff:whistling2:and would also make the background even harder and sturdier:whistling2:


Yes but not waterproof, nor sticky enough to hold the eco earth, the idea is that grout is toxic, and being subjective to high levels of humidity would make it fall off and become mouldy


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Yes but not waterproof, nor sticky enough to hold the eco earth, the idea is that grout is toxic, and being subjective to high levels of humidity would make it fall off and become mouldy


 
oh hmmm:blush::censor::devil: well will see how it goes with the foaming first as still havent managed to get some more so i can finish that, does it have to be any specail silicon or just basic stuff that you can use round the house:whistling2: and hows best to apply it as it would take a hell of alot just squirting it out, could i use a brush or something?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

andy123 said:


> oh hmmm:blush::censor::devil: well will see how it goes with the foaming first as still havent managed to get some more so i can finish that, does it have to be any specail silicon or just basic stuff that you can use round the house:whistling2: and hows best to apply it as it would take a hell of alot just squirting it out, could i use a brush or something?


Most people use aquarium sealant as it is 100% safe when dry, others tend to have anti mould stuff in them which is toxic, just put some gloves on and spread it out with your fingers, not too thick, but not too thin, too thin and it will not do its job, too thick and the silicone in the middle of a thick part will not correctly dry :S 

Heres a linky:Naturalistic Vivarium- Great Stuff "How To"... LOTS of pics - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Most people use aquarium sealant as it is 100% safe when dry, others tend to have anti mould stuff in them which is toxic, just put some gloves on and spread it out with your fingers, not too thick, but not too thin, too thin and it will not do its job, too thick and the silicone in the middle of a thick part will not correctly dry :S
> 
> Heres a linky:Naturalistic Vivarium- Great Stuff "How To"... LOTS of pics - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


thanks:2thumb: that looks cool but i wouldnt have the live plants as mines a tall viv:whistling2: and using fake stuff: victory: one thing someone else has menstioned it cleaning:whistling2: you cant really clean eco earth:devil: so how long could the background be kept on??


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

andy123 said:


> thanks:2thumb: that looks cool but i wouldnt have the live plants as mines a tall viv:whistling2: and using fake stuff: victory: one thing someone else has menstioned it cleaning:whistling2: you cant really clean eco earth:devil: so how long could the background be kept on??


I've heard of people using a steam cleaner but not sure about that tbh, but mostly I've heard you can just sort of wipe off the faeces, sorry I couldn't be of more help :sad:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> I've heard of people using a steam cleaner but not sure about that tbh, but mostly I've heard you can just sort of wipe off the faeces, sorry I couldn't be of more help :sad:


 
you've been a great help, and instead of buying more foam i may use the grout to do the 2 sides as they wont be as stood out as the back anyway so then ill get silicon for the eco earth to go on: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

well eventually finished the back, due to a massive arguement in family, the sides will have to wait till another time: victory:so here it is which his in now and loving it


----------

